# AWS S3 down, causing nationwide distribution issues.



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

DSD2 isn't issuing offers since yesterday.

Who else can't get blocks?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I see plenty of shifts in Dallas


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

DCH2 had a couple mid-day today, regular 3hr blocks.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Coppal broke yesterday night. They had the manually call us to give out blocks and support had to turn us on to scan packages was a mess


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

All the shifts in dallas were this morning only...
No 4hr shift only 3hr & 2hr shifts...


----------

